# Legion



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

I just finished reading Legion to days ago, and i was thoroughly satisfied with the whole book. I especially liked the part with the cabal and Alpharius siding with Horus. I can see however how some people would not enjoy it, and I was wondering what other people think of the book.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I read it awhile back, but what I remember of it I liked; The IG action versus the Chaos-worshipping locals. I REALLY felt sorry for the army that was left behind on the meeting planet...


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah, the Jokers were cool (To respark your memory they were one of the Main Characters company/whatever the Geno Five-Two had.)


----------



## sundrinker (Aug 7, 2009)

the stuff the imperial army had in that book compared to what the guard have is awesome


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I really enjoyed the book. It was great to read about and find more about the workings of the Alpha Legion. 

But I wouldn't take the whole Cabal thing exactly as it was implied. Were still not sure what is going on in Alpharius Omegons mind and whether or not he truley heeded the prophecy of the Cabal. We also don't know what role they played in the remainder of the Heresy (Apart from ambushing the Space Wolves following the Burning of Prospero), and considering they had two years to prepare for the Heresy its obvious they played a major behind-the-scenes role. Remember how Omegon notes along the lines of "Secrecy as always remains our greatest weapon". :grin:

& on a side note I would have added more options into the poll. (Eg. "It was ok" "Really Despised it" "Wasn't too bad" "Fantastic!" or something to that effect, because I imagine there are many people who don't neatly slot into either the 'I Liked it' or 'I disliked it' sections! :good:


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Quite probably the best book in the HH series so far, only rivalled by the Emperor Children and Luna Wolf books.

Provides an answer to one of the mysteries of 40k, why the Alpha Legion went heretic, but still leaves enough open not to ruin it. it was generally well written, with lots of decent character.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I have to admit I disliked it. To confusing and seemed cluttered though I DID like the last scene with the two Barges tearing up that fleet:biggrin:


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

I have to side with dark angel here. I really didn't enjoy it. Maybe because it focused on the imperial army more than the alpha legion itself. I was just disappointed with it.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i loved it, it really brought to life a lot of things about the alpha legion while still keeping with their shady character


----------



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

Horrible book. Def. the worst one so far in the series, maybe the worst book I have ever read (to the end). The ONLY reason I finished this book was so that I can say I have read the entire series. If another book comes out = as bad I won't have the strength to finish it.

Why did I not like it? Lots of reasons, but mostly because Alpharius/Omega is a moron. The other legions went to chaos through corruption, Alpharius drove his legion there riding the short bus.

Why was he even listening to ANYTHING a xeno had to say? Much less siding with them so that the human race can die off quicker? And it is NOT a matter of opinion whether what he did was right or wrong - he was wrong, PERIOD! Another entire loyal legion + the primarch twins, defending terra would have tipped the balance heavily to the emperor's side. Not to mention how they would not have slowed the other loyalist legions coming to help the emperor. The xenos lied to him, because if he hadn't listened to them and just killed them like a good Astares should the emperor probably would not be the corpse king he is today.

If Alpharius had 1/2 a brain in his head the story would have ended like this:

"DIE XENO FILTH!!!"

bang bang bang.


----------



## Atsuno11 (Jul 21, 2008)

Zoo, I agree but people don't always make sense. If the traitor Primarchs had just been good little Astrates the Heresy never would have happened. But they got angry, curious, etc. and so fell to chaos. 

Fact is, the bad guys tend to do the wrong thing.

Personally, thought it was great. Probably my least favorite of the series so far but still well written and an enjoyable read.


----------



## AurochsLords (Sep 1, 2009)

My favourite Heresy book so far. I have actually started painting the Chaos Legion I had laying around as Alpha because of it. They left all mysteries of the Alpha intact while still giving some insight into the legion. You still don't know that in the end game that they will not come to the Imperiums aid. I think the lack of clarity is what i like about the book. You can draw all your own conclusions and honestly have no idea what Alpharias/Omegon are really planning. Also, unlike the other left over Primarchs they have never been updated to Daemon Prince, so they are not totally lost...or maybe they are.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Zooey72 said:


> Why was he even listening to ANYTHING a xeno had to say? Much less siding with them so that the human race can die off quicker? And it is NOT a matter of opinion whether what he did was right or wrong - he was wrong, PERIOD! Another entire loyal legion + the primarch twins, defending terra would have tipped the balance heavily to the emperor's side. Not to mention how they would not have slowed the other loyalist legions coming to help the emperor. The xenos lied to him, because if he hadn't listened to them and just killed them like a good Astares should the emperor probably would not be the corpse king he is today.
> 
> If Alpharius had 1/2 a brain in his head the story would have ended like this:
> 
> ...


Then you've taken what was only implied in the book to be literally true. We don't know what Alpharius/Omegons true reaction to the Cabal actually was - See my first post on the first page.



Unforgiven302 said:


> Maybe because it focused on the imperial army more than the alpha legion itself.


Well I think that was necessary to actually portray the tactics used by the Alpha Legion. They are a Covert Legion who made good use of Operatives. You couldn't have portrayed this well enough if the Story was written soley from the perspective of the Astartes.


----------

